# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Boule, chien en or! (64)
Boule fait partie des chiens de ce topic
http://rescue.forumactif.com/refuges...64-t153683.htm

Il est noir et feu, taille moyenne, 19-20 kg. Age difficile à déterminer 8-10 ans?
C'est une chien super sympa avec l'humain et ses congénères.

Manquant de F.A., il est actuellement en pension.

Sera placé identifié, vacciné, stérilisé.

Pour l'adopter sur ce topic ou pour diffusion adap.association@orange.fr ou appa.equide@wanadoo.fr

----------

[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:24i4hk3j][tr:24i4hk3j][hr:24i4hk3j][/hr:24i4hk3j][/tr:24i4hk3j][tr:24i4hk3j][td:24i4hk3j]



[[/td:24i4hk3j][/tr:24i4hk3j][/table:24i4hk3j]

----------

Boule après la mort de son maître!
[tableborder=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0:2yveah0q][tr:2yveah0q][hr:2yveah0q][/hr:2yveah0q][/tr:2yveah0q][tr:2yveah0q][td:2yveah0q] ::  



[/td:2yveah0q][/tr:2yveah0q][/table:2yveah0q]

----------

covoiturage et fa accepte?
frais d' adoption?
on peut diffuser?

----------

Non pas de F.A., la pension peut le garder.Il a là-bas un statut particulier, on ne le considère pas comme un simple pensionnaire.

Covoiturage accepté.

Frais d'adoption 120 mais c'est négociable.

Diffusion oui.

 :merci:

----------


## teuleu

Ce chien a un caractère exceptionnel.Il s'entend avec tout le monde.

----------

A diffuser. :merci: 
Boule, un des 4 chiens d'un papy décédé dont les héritiers étaient empressés de se débarasser est toujours à l'adoption.

Ses 3 autres copains sont en famille d'accueil mais lui est toujours en pension. Il voit ses copains de pension arriver et partir mais lui ne sait pas jusqu'à quand il restera là.
Il voit la joie de ses copains de pension qui retrouvent leur maître respectif mais lui personne ne vient le chercher. 

C'est un chien en or, un super brave toutou. Pas tout jeune 8 -10 ans? Qui jusqu'à maintenant avait avec accès à la maison de son papy et vivait en pleine campagne.

Il a été sauvé de la piqûre ou d'une fin encore plus atroce . Il attend désormais la personne qui daignera enfin s'intéresser à lui. A-t-il raison d'espérer?

Pour l'adopter [email=appa.equide@wanadoo.fr:134ewcur]appa.equide@wanadoo.fr[/email:134ewcur] ou [email=adap.association@orange.fr:134ewcur]adap.association@orange.fr[/email:134ewcur]

----------


## Chinooka

Magnifique petit Boule   :amour3:

----------


## teuleu

Allez  ! un grand élan de solidarité pour que Bouboule sorte de prison.
Il n'a rien fait de mal pauvre bête c'est juste que son vieux maître est mort et que les héritiers ont pris l'héritage et pas le chien.Et devinez qui se retrouve derrière les barreaux :   Le pauvre innocent .

----------


## SAB680

*BOULE est lui aussi un puits sans fond de gentillesse, il attend désespérèment que quelqu'un lui ouvre sa porte, pensez à lui qui attend sa nouvelle famille jour après jour et nuit après nuit depuis quelques temps déjà ....     :amour:*

----------


## teuleu

::  *C'est une chien super sympa avec l'humain et ses congénères*  ::

----------

> Ouf, Boule n'est plus en pension! Il est actuellement en famille d'accueil. Espèrons qu'il sera vite adopté.


  :Embarrassment: ops2:  nous sommes 3 asso à nous en occuper donc les info sont parfois erronées.

Il rejoindra sa F.A. mercredi ou avant si un covoiturage est trouvé entre le 65 et le 32. Malheureusement je ne serai pas libre pour le faire.

----------

Boule est en F.A. Photos à venir

----------


## SAB680



----------

:merci:  Sab

Remarquez au passage comme pour les 3 autres, l'entente avec leurs congénères.

----------

Merci Léa d'avoir réouvert ce topic.

Il n'a pas été euthanasié son coeur fatigué à lâché. J'aurais tant aimé qu'il connaisse avant de partir une vraie famille...petit Boule , tu n'intéressais personne; je voulais venir te faire la surprise de t'adopter dimanche...trop tard.   ::   ::   ::  

Seule consolation, tu es mort dans les bras de la petite fée.

----------


## teuleu

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Adieu petit boule tu resteras à jamais dans nos coeurs.

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvre petit coeur   :mouchoir: 

De tout coeur avec toi Valérie, tu l'aimais tellement    ::

----------


## Lea

Comme c'est triste   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
Si près du but ...

Boule, tu as été aimé à la fin de ta vie . Tu n'as pas été seul dans tes derniers moments , qui ont été adoucis par la présence de celle qui veillait sur toi .

Repose en paix, petit chien .

----------

Oh non non non pas Boule    ::  
S'il te plaît Val ne dis pas qu'il n'intéressait personne...on a eu le tort de se "limiter"..je m'en veux   ::

----------


## espiegle

pauvre petit boule   ::

----------


## espiegle

courage valerie  :calinou:

----------

Les photos prises il y a une semaine auraient dues nous alerter, son air si triste ne lui ressemblait pas... Petit Boule s'est éteint en remuant la queue, en regardant les deux personnes qui lui ont donné tout ce qu'elles avaient depuis ces dernières semaines. 
Petit Boule je ne t'oubierais pas, ton extrême gentillesse m'a profondément marquée. La seule consolation que je trouve à ne pas t'avoir adopté, est que tu ais été tant choyé au refuge. 
Vole petit père, ce soir on sera nombreux à te pleurer sincèrement...   ::

----------


## Léna

Il a fallu que ca tombe sur toi, un chien si gentil, beau et en forme !!   :mouchoir: 
Je ne t'ai rencontré que quelques fois pour des séances photos où tu m'as vraiment attendrit mais je n'espérait vraiment pas que ce soit la dernière    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
J'espère seulement que tu n'as pas trop souffert !!!    ::  
Soit heureux là où tu es, sache que tu as marqué les esprits.
On t'aimait !!!    ::

----------

oh nonnnnnnnnnnn pas le joli petit BOULE   :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 
repose en paix joli petit père 
courage Valérie   :bisous3:  :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------

> Oui Boule au pied du sapin, mais pour TOUJOURS
> Pas ce genre de cadeau pour faire plaisir à ses enfants
> BOULE MERITE UN REEL BONHEUR


malheureusement ton coeur en a décidé autrement
Je n'ai plus trop envie de lire les autres posts
Tu vois je n'intervenais pas sur ton post car "tes marraines de coeur" le faisaient et je me disais que tu trouverais certainement
Je me demandais aussi, souvent, pourquoi avec ta bouille et ton caractère en or tu ne trouvais pas TA famille
C'est trop moche
Au revoir petit Boule   ::   ::   ::

----------


## esiocnarf

une Boule d'Amour nous a quittée pour rejoindre le paradis...    ::   comme ils ont de la chance, les petits anges!!!!    ::

----------


## SAB680

*Je viens d'apprendre la triste nouvelle de ta mort, Boule.    
Je n'ai même pas eu le temps de te connaître et pourtant me voilà moi aussi en train de chialer comme une imbécile devant mon écran, pauvre Boule, pauvre petit chien si brave et si gentil.
Valérie disait que tu étais un chien en or, tout le monde disait que tu étais un chien en or, et tu étais réellement ce chien en or dont tout le monde parlait, j'ai suivi en live ton sauvetage, je ne te connaissais qu'à travers des photos, tu n'as pas eu la chance d'être adopté par une gentille famille, mais tu as eu la chance en revanche d'être aimé jusqu'à ce que ton pauvre coeur fatigué lâche par une grande famille, des personnes qui t'ont vraiment aimé, je ne pourrais pas toutes les citer petit Boule mais je sais que tu as été aimé petit bonhomme, vraiment et sincèrement aimé ...   :amour: 
De tout coeur avec toi, Valérie, Ploum, Samantha et tous les autres ....   :bisous3: 
Au revoir petit Boule,    
Sab.*

----------

> Les photos prises il y a une semaine auraient dues nous alerter, son air si triste ne lui ressemblait pas


Ces photos m'ont alertée, nous ont tous alertés mais...je ne vois plus l'écran ce soir  :kao7: 


C'est trop injuste, il était si bon ce brave Boule qui a rejoint son maître.

----------

C'est tellement injuste que je crois Valérie que ni les un ni les autres on a voulu croire à ce que nous ont dit les photos...

----------

> C'est tellement injuste que je crois Valérie que ni les un ni les autres on a voulu croire à ce que nous ont dit les photos...


Et pourquoi je ne suis pas allée le chercher avant...pas de places, pas d'adoption. Et en plus au refuge, il ya plein d'autres vieux... Quel dur combat qu'est le notre! 

 :grrr:  et les héritiers vous croyez qu'ils savent pleurer eux!

----------


## teuleu

[/quote]
Adieu Boule , tu es parti rejoindre ton maître.
Espérons que ta soeur http://rescue.forumactif.com/adultes-fe ... tm#4315779 et ton frère http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-doiven ... 86-150.htm connaîtront ,eux,  la joie d'être adoptés .

----------

Valérie, ne culpabilise pas. Je crois vraiment que Boule était aussi bien que possible à l'écrin de Pandora, car il y avait une place à part. Il était beaucoup plus souvent avec Samantha qu'avec les autres chiens... C'est évident qu'à son âge il aurait été mieux devant un feu de cheminée avec tout plein de calins rien que pour lui. Mais si on avait su qu'il partirait si vite.. Il avait tellement la pêche. 
Quand aux héritiers ils auront sûrement un jour ou l'autre des comptes à rendre à leur conscience...

----------

> Je crois vraiment que Boule était aussi bien que possible à l'écrin de Pandora, car il y avait une place à part. Il était beaucoup plus souvent avec Samantha qu'avec les autres chiens.


Je sais, il adorait aller squatter les coussins des chats et est mort dans le bras de Sam. Je suis triste pour elles aussi, ça doit être dur à gérer car vu le nombre, les décès doivent être fréquents.

----------

Elles étaient tristes cet aprés midi...
C'est vrai que vu le nombre de chiens, elles doivent affronter la mort plus souvent que d'autres... Les chiens doivent le sentir et font ce qu'ils peuvent pour rester le plus longtemps possible. Quand je vois le gros Fareinheit qui a au moins quize ans et qui frétille toujours!!!

----------


## SAB680

*Au revoir, petit Boule, tu es de ces chiens que l'on n'oublie pas, de ces chiens qui restent dans les mémoires et qui y resteront toujours.   :amour:*

----------

Une pensée pour toi Maruska qui va apprendre la nouvelle par Rescue (à moins que j'arrive à te joindre avant). Je sais que vous aviez décidé toi et ton mari d'adopter Boule pour qu 'il soit avec son frère ou fils Albert-Léo et que ce n'était qu'une question de temps.

----------


## gisse10

> Merci Léa d'avoir réouvert ce topic.
> 
> Il n'a pas été euthanasié son coeur fatigué à lâché. J'aurais tant aimé qu'il connaisse avant de partir une vraie famille...petit Boule , tu n'intéressais personne; je voulais venir te faire la surprise de t'adopter dimanche...trop tard.     
> 
> Seule consolation, tu es mort dans les bras de la petite fée.


  ::   ::   ::   pauvre petit chou ça me fait vraiment mal au coeur tu n'auras pas eu le bonheur d'aller chez adap ou tu aurais été si bien soit heureux la ou tu es que ces lâches soient punis pour avoir osé vous laisser toi et tes frères et soeur de coeur    ::   ::   ::

----------


## gisse10

> Oh non non non pas Boule    
> S'il te plaît Val ne dis pas qu'il n'intéressait personne...on a eu le tort de se "limiter"..je m'en veux


 non en effet il ne faut pas dire qu'il n'interessait personne car nous étions plusieurs à le suivre et espérer pour lui j'aimerais tellement avoir de la place et prendre des doudous comme lui à aimer et câliner !!!

----------

Tu sais Gisse là où était Boule ce n'est pas tout à fait un refuge comme les autres. C'est plutôt comme dit Sylvaine une grande famille.

----------


## momo

C est pas possible que tu sois parti petit BOULE,beaucoup de personne t aimait et nous révions tous pour toi d une superbe famille,hélas,tu as tiré ta révérence!J ai tellement de HAINE pour ces gens qui t ont abandonnés toi et tes freres et soeur!POURQUOI?Sois heureux sur le pont de l arc en ciel et un grand   :merci:  à ceux qui se sont si bien occupés de toi.AU REVOIR MON PETIT BOULE   ::   :amour:

----------


## gisse10

> Tu sais Gisse là où était Boule ce n'est pas tout à fait un refuge comme les autres. C'est plutôt comme dit Sylvaine une grande famille.


  j'ai lu  que tout le monde aimait ce beau titi et qu'il n'a pas été malheureux !!! je suis de tout coeur avec vous et si tous pouvait être entourés comme ça ce serait super

----------


## Chatdesîles

Boule   ::

----------


## ploum

> Une pensée pour toi Maruska qui va apprendre la nouvelle par Rescue (à moins que j'arrive à te joindre avant). Je sais que vous aviez décidé toi et ton mari d'adopter Boule pour qu 'il soit avec son frère ou fils Albert-Léo et que ce n'était qu'une question de temps.


une question de temps....comme pour tout un chacun....
adieu fiston,tu as rejoint ton maitre,celui qui est décédé"par hasard"le jour ou on a retiré sa premiére chienne...
la souffrance est un fidéle compagnon...
adieu mon bonhomme

----------

Je n'avais pas suivi l'histoire de BOULE.
Je crois bien que les larmes envahiront tous ceux qui liront ces pages.   ::  
 ::  
ça fend le coeur..........   ::  
Repose en paix, petit toutou.
Tu as enfin TON "chez toi" au pays des rêves infinis.
 :kao5:  :kao7:

----------

> Envoyé par kalam
> 
> non en effet il ne faut pas dire qu'il n'interessait personne


Tu as raison.  Je ne parle pas de vous les amis des animaux qui avaient déjà ce qu'il faut en récup à la maison, je parle de ceux qui appelent pour adopter et qui d'entrée disent"pas trop gros, maximum 1 an". Nos chiens de 5 ans et + n'ont que peu de chance de trouver une famille.

----------

A nouveau je chiale comme une madeleine en relisant ce post
Combien y a t il de BOULE dans tous les refuges  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 
Combien passent à côté du bonheur d'être "le chien de la famille"  :kao7:

----------


## gisse10

pourtant ils ont tord car les chiens adultes ont leurs caratères affirmés et on sais leur préférences et leur attitude    ::    moi je ne regrette pas d'avoir franchis le pas

----------

Le 3 novembre 




> Petit boule dépérit de ne pas avoir son maître!!!


Petit Boule sauvé 2 fois de l'eutha quand je t'avais confié au refuge , je t'avais fait la promesse que le jour où je reviendrai ça serait pour venir te présenter ta nouvelle famille. Je ne ferai plus de promesse.

----------


## Vanille12

:kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7: 
je suis si triste
Repose en paix petit boule. Tu va spouvoir retrouver ton maître qui te manquer tant et plus rien ni personne ne pourra vous séparer maintenant  
RIP   ::

----------


## ChatteLaine

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2:  Son coeur n'a pas supporté la séparation d'avec son maitre   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
Tout l'amour que vous lui avez donné lui a permis de rejoindre son papa avec douceur.
Je suis aussi tellement triste, il m'avait tant touché   :kao7: 
j'aurai tant voulu faire plus  :kao7:

----------


## gabi

ça fait un certain temps que je n'ai pas reçu des alertes concernant Boule de Rescue et en plus je pensais il était en Famille d'accueil? 

Dans un autre forum j'ai appris la mauvaise nouvelles de Boule.   :mouchoir: 

ca me fait tellement mal au coeur, un si gentil chien comme Boule, il est parti......

----------

oh mon dieu, je viens de lire sur le post de Neil qui lui je le souhaite du fond du coeur aura sa famille....
Boule, quand j'ai lu mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, BOULE, j'avais posté pour lui et j'espérais tellement....

Alors j'ai envie de vous dire, que même si BOULE n'a pas connu le foyer idéal, il aura grâce à des personnes merveilleuse comme vous, connu l'amour, la chaleur humaine et sera parti dans des bras aimants, vous lui avez offert le jardin de votre coeur, c'est bien plus important qu'un jardin tout court....
je vais lui rendre un hommage sur le Cimetière Virtuel, il sera avec Boston, Lassy, Mabrouk, Jack et Régina et mon cher Icare (aimé et choyé), je vous mettrai le lien dès que je l'aurais mis.

BOULE, tu es dans mon coeur pour toujours....

----------

Mon hommage à BOULE, qui le mérite tant, je suis bien triste ce soir!!!! et je pense bien fort à tous les bénévoles qui l'ont aimé et se sont, au fil des jours attachés à lui.
http://www.cimetierepourchien.com/espac ... hp?lang=fr

----------

oh excusez moi, je me suis trompée le bon lien est celui-ci :
http://www.cimetierepourchien.com/visit ... _chien=868

----------


## Léna

Je t'envoie ce baiser de là où je suis     ::

----------


## anniec

::   ::   ::

----------


## tchoupi93

*[center:1riksacz]j&#39;ai suivi toute l&#39;histoire de boule tout les jours j&#39;éspèrais apprendre qu&#39;il avais trouver une famille 
hier soir quand j&#39;ai appris la mauvaise nouvelle sa ma fait mal au coeur     
je lui rend hommage a ma facon   k:  pauvre boule qui n&#39;aura pas eu la chance d&#39;etre au pied du sapin     
repose en paix magnifique boule en or       


[/center:1riksacz]*

----------


## MALIN

*Pauvre Boule...**Son regard était devenu si triste*

----------

Tchoupi93, ton blingee est magnifique et Boule était si beau et ce regard émouvant... je suis bien triste ce soir!

----------

Merci à vous tous pour ces magnifiques hommages, on voit que Boule était aimé. La personne du refuge m'a confiée qu'il est parti pendant la nuit ,serré dans ses bras au lit avec elle...ça me réconforte un peu de savoir que malgré tout il a été entouré jusqu'au bout. Merci à elle pour tout ce qu'elle a fait pour lui.

Hier, sa soeur Kangoo qui lui ressemble tellement semblait ressentir mon chagrin, elle était encore plus pot de colle que d'habitude.

J'aurais tant aimé vous annoncer qu'il avait trouvé une famille!

----------


## PLUME47

On non, je n'avais pas vu ce post, il me faisait fondre ce loulou avec son regard si doux.
Vole petit ange.

----------


## maruska

Tu es parti si vite petit Boule..J'ai beaucoup de peine...Vole vers ton maître, tu resteras à jamais dans mon coeur

----------

Adap, il n'a pas trouvé de famille, mais il est parti entouré de votre amour.   ::

----------

> Adap, il n'a pas trouvé de famille, mais il est parti entouré de votre amour.


Surtout de l'amour des personnes du refuge. Maruska qui culpabilise beaucoup et qui est très peinée (  :bisous3:  )allait l'adopter...

----------


## maruska

Je suis tellement émue que j'oubliais de remercier du fond du coeur les merveilleuses personnes du refuge qui l'ont entouré de tant d'amour jusqu'au bout. MERCI  :amour:  :amour:

----------

N'aies pas de remord Manuska, son petit   ::   a laché
Tu allais l'adopter mais si son    ::   était fatigué  :hein2: 
Tu feras j'en suis sûre un heureux
Dis toi que grâce à vous toutes il était quand même aimé, c'est déjà beaucoup

----------

Maruska, ce que tu lui a offert a été plus important pour lui qu'une maison et un jardin, tu lui as donné ton coeur, et de là où il se trouve maintenant, le pont de l'arc en ciel, il le sait et t'en ai reconnaissant.
j'imagine à quel point ce doit être dur pour toi...

----------


## maruska

Merci Valérie, merci Yellica 2004, merci Maî, je suis vraiment affectée mais que c'est bon de partager sa souffrance avec des gens de coeur  :bisous3:  :bisous2:

----------

> , je suis vraiment affectée mais que c'est bon de partager sa souffrance avec des gens de coeur  :bisous3:  :bisous2:


 :bisous3:

----------


## teuleu

Samantha la directrice de l'Ecrin de Pandora  est vraiment extraordinaire. Elle a recueilli ,  a aimé et accompagné  Boule.
Elle  fait maintenant une place aux chiots et à leurs mamans du dernier sauvetage d'Adap.
Comment peuvent faire les personnes qui souhaitent envoyer des dons à ce refuge ?

----------

> Comment peuvent faire les personnes qui souhaitent envoyer des dons à ce refuge ?


Merci Teuleu mais je vais voir si le refuge accepte de donner ses coordonnées sur le net. Le Refuge ne veut pas être trop connu car les gens savent qu'il n'ya pas d'eutha là-bas, du coup on vient leur balancer des chiens en permanence derrière les murs

----------


## Léna

C'est vrai qu'elles font un travail extraordinaire, et font de leur mieux pour rendre ces chiens et chats heureux et je tiens à préciser sans aucune violence, aucune !!
Seulement à la voix, c'est comme magique !!!!    ::  
Elles méritent d'etre soutenues !!!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Chris 47

Avec toi de tout mon coeur, *Valérie*, grâce à toi, il est parti choyé et aimé, tu as tout fait pour lui et c'est ça l'essentiel, il le sait, *Boule* petit    ::    à présent dans le ciel -

Merci à *l'Ecrin de Pandorra* pour tout ce qu'elles font chaque jour pour tout ceux qui n'ont pas de maison    ::

----------

> Envoyé par teuleu
> 
> Comment peuvent faire les personnes qui souhaitent envoyer des dons à ce refuge ?


Si vous souhaitez aider ce refuge vous pouvez libeller vos chèques à "L'Ecrin de Pandora" et envoyer à 

ADAP
A l'attention de Valérie
Pour Pandora
6-8 avenue Robert Schuman
64000 PAU

Je transmettrai vos dons.
 :merci:

----------

La devise de l'écrin de Pandora c'est d'être "le dernier refuge pour les plus malheureux". Les chiens (el les chats) arrivent là bas dans des états passant parfois l'entendement et parce que pour Samantha tous les chiens sont les plus beaux ils le deviennent réellement! Qu'ils arrivent cassés dans leur tête ou dans leur corps quelques temps plus tard ils sont méconnaissables. C'est ce qui explique que certains d'entre eux ne veulent parfois pas quitter le refuge.
 :Embarrassment: k:  Merci Valérie de leur apporter ce soutien spontané car il ne faut pas compter sur Samantha pour réclamer quoi que ce soit même si les besoins sont immenses...

----------

Je pense beaucoup a toi mon pauvre Boule   ::

----------

:bisous3:  On ne l'oubliera pas

----------


## ploum

> Je pense beaucoup a toi mon pauvre Boule


moi aussi j'y pense..je me console en me disant que si on s'en etait pas occupé,il serait mort bien avant et D...sait dans quelles conditions
et puis il est parti dans les bras de samy qui s etait visiblement prise d une tendresse particuliere pour ce vieux schnok.merci a elle de l: avoir accueilli.reposes en paix petit boule   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Ploum   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Grâce à toi Valérie et à d'autres, Boule n'a certainement pas été le plus malheureux des chiens : aimé par son papy, ensuite sauvé par toi et puis aimé par toi, par les personnes de la pension, par cette personne du refuge qui semble tellement merveilleuse et aimé aussi par tellement de monde ici    ::  

Il aurait été tellement heureux dans la famille qui comptait l'adopter mais à part le coup dur du décès de son papy, je pense qu'il a été heureux. Il suffit de voir sa bouille... elle est géniale cette photo    ::

----------


## inti

::   ::   BOULE    ::   ::

----------


## PereMalo

[center:1f5lhkr5][/center:1f5lhkr5]

Patrice.
http://rescue.forumactif.com/perdus-f41 ... 20-360.htm

----------

Une pensé pour toi mon brave Boule qui de la-haut doit te réjouir de savoir que ton fils Filibert rejoindra bientôt une bonne maison.

----------


## ChatteLaine

Boule tu dois bien jouer avec ma Joy car vous étiez de la même lignée de coeur sur patte. Je pense à vous   ::

----------


## momo

Pour toi BOULE    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

Une des dernières phtos de Boule   ::

----------


## danyhu

Je pense souvent à toi Boule!!!!     ::   ::

----------


## anniec

Pensées pour Boule    ::

----------

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

:bisous2:  :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------

Le refuge qui a hébergé Boule a besoin de vous
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 203029.htm

----------


## Vanille12

On pense fort à toi petit Boule    ::   ::

----------


## ploum

tu dois etre heureux ,la haut de voir ta famille heureuse,en plus tu dois continuer a te promener avec ton maitre;c'etait ,parait-il ,ton plus grand plaisir.et cette fois l'espace de jeu est infini...
repose en paix petit ange  :amour:  :amour:   ::

----------


## momo

Une pensée pour toi petit BOULE   ::   ::

----------

Oui en voyant ta soeur ou ta maman tous les jours, je pense à toi tout le temps petit Boule.   ::

----------


## anniec

Courage   :bisous3:

----------


## momo

BOULE toujours présent dans nos coeurs   ::   ::

----------


## fanzy

::   ::

----------


## maruska

Dans le mien aussi    ::   :amour:  :amour:

----------


## momo

De grosses pensées pour toi BOULE

----------


## momo

Il y a des loulous qui nous marquent à jamais...tu en fais parti BOULE.

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## maruska

il est aussi toujours dans mon   ::

----------

